# In a battle zone, what target would you attack first?



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 10, 2007)

It is wartime. It could be WWI, WWII, or something later or earlier. 

You can be using any kind of weapon, vehicle, tank, plane, ship, ect.

You are thrust suddenly into a battle zone. There are multiple enemy targets above you, below you, beside you, around you. You can choose to attack any target as orders are not too complicated: Kill the Enemy. 

It's multiple choice, so you can vote for two or more of those targets you would wish to attack first. 

Study the targets closely. Some of them may be surpurflous or cruel.


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 10, 2007)

If the enemy cannot communicate and direct his assets, then he is marginalized quite quickly. I would best serve my 'side' by taking out as
much of the enemy's communications infrastructure as possible.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 10, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> If the enemy cannot communicate and direct his assets, then he is marginalized quite quickly. I would best serve my 'side' by taking out as
> much of the enemy's communications infrastructure as possible.



Ditto. Two Eagles has it. In Manuver warfare, the ability to communicate is critical. You can keep track of your enemy with communications to your units. 

As they say in the fighter pilot world, "Lose the sight, lose the fight".


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2007)

U made this poll in the WWII section and have Satellite, Spaceship up there, hehe as well as amusement parks....

Gonna de-moralize em???

Communication infrastructure targets are gonna be the first order of battle, as the guys said above....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2007)

Yup, and any target that is a direct, immediate threat to you.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2007)

ditto on the Communications....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2007)

Yup, but Id also hit there radar and recon at the same time. After that I would steal the motorcylce and go to the amusement park or go catch a movie with some civlian chick that I just captured.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey, I don't see cathouse on that list?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2007)

She was a street walker!!


----------



## trackend (Apr 10, 2007)

Communications gets my vote also, turns everything into localised uncoordinated, unsupplied actions, much easier to overcome.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 10, 2007)

I would bring all the might of my military to destroy their downed pilot.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 10, 2007)

I forgot stuff. I forgot to put in "Insurgents" or "Guerilla Fighter."

They are neither military personnel or civilians aiding the enemy. They are in a class by themselves.

Sorry.

And there are two poll options that are pretty much the same: "Total War" and "The Whole Enemy Country."

Sorry.

I didn't specificlly put in a option for hitting a high ranking officer, like how we killed Isoroku Yamamoto in a coup, but since there is a poll option "Any Military Personnel" I think that sorta counts for five star Generals and Admirals. 

And I put in a lot of dumb, demoralizing things as well such as "Skyscraper." Certainly for a Terrorist, that is the target they would pick to hit first. Weird, huh? 

Think how upset America's Kids would be if Disney Land was destroyed in an Act of War by another Country. 

If you wanted to hit a "Nuclear Plant," then you can put your vote under "Power Plant" or "WMD."

For any possible Anerchists on this board I put in the option of being able to destroy the Whole World, first, and then get everything else. Where the anarchist would be while that is happening is beyond me. 

And though some of the options are not just WWII, a lot of them can fit into a WWII context. There were early forms of Cruise missils such as the V1 bombs. There were early space rockets during the time of WWII. And there were early computers, such as the Norden Bombsight.


Have fun, but be careful.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2007)

Insurgents??? 

I happen to have a clip of an F-16 jockey who diverts his smart bomb into a crowd of em...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 10, 2007)

Woa.


Thanks.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2007)

Les that was too cool.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with u...


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 11, 2007)

I just saw the 'motorcycle' listed as a target - comic relief, that.
Can see the headlines, "Sub launched Tomahawk cruise missile
destroys 1978 Norton Commando! Shock and Awe!"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## timshatz (Apr 11, 2007)

Good point on the list. I guess most of us were responding to the idea that the war was one against a western enemy. What if the enemy isn't that at all but something like a Al Quida?

Makes "Whole Country" look different. We all assume the enemy will surrender if incapacitated. What if they only go underground and pop up again? Whole City/Town/Country" may be an answer.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, if any of the moderators on here want to add on "insurgent, terrorist, resistance fighter, guerilla fighter, ect." option to the poll I would be quite happy and grateful. 


You could even stick on "Five Star General" if you're in the mood.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 11, 2007)

I f I knew I could pick more then one schools and hospitals would have been selected


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 11, 2007)

Really?

I should have been nastier and added in Schools, I guess. 

War is Hell.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 11, 2007)

"Secondary targets are a Harmonica Factory and a School for Mimes"


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2007)

you forgot the local PETA headquarters.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 12, 2007)

LOL!

Or for that matter, the dog pound.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2007)

I would take out all the media building as well. No media no false news getting out.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 13, 2007)

First i would gain complete air superiority, first by attacking radar stations, than the airfeilds, then i would shift to attacking communications and enemy HQ, after that i would attack the supply transports and shipping to starve the enemy front lines, then i would attack the front lines directly.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 13, 2007)

Spoken like a real General, you 'ave sorr.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 14, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would take out all the media building as well. No media no false news getting out.



Bomb the local Bar or Cathouse. Kill more reporters there than anywhere else.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2007)

and the doughnut shops.

Communications and media. Keep'em blind and yourself secret.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 16, 2007)

I chose:

1) *Communications: Computers, wire, ect.* To stop scatter the enemy, prevent battleplans forming, and hold off reinforcements

2) _*WMD of any kind.*_ That one's a no-brainer. Any country at war posessing WMDs will beat a country without WMDs. Fact. (if it uses them, that is)

3) *Sabotage Targets: Power Grid, Water Pipes, ect* Prevent the vital supplies reaching troops and production plants. Stop the power grid and people are affected directly, which is also a good propoganda victory.

And bomb the banks. Just for the hell of it.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jun 4, 2007)

I would engage with a massive bomber raid with fighters and go:
1. AA emplacements.
2. Airfields basing fighters and enemy bombers.
3. Communications- preferably attempt to drop an EMP bomb.
4. Take out production assets.
5. Then start picking off their tanks, ships, troops, etc.


----------



## wm3456 (Mar 8, 2008)

If I'm your basic by the book, follow orders, system managing, highly trained professional, I'm probably ging to deliver my payload exactly where the mission profile dictates.
On the other hand if we assume I am a s**t hot, death dealing sky stud who wants to get back to base in time for cocktail hour so I can stand around and hold my hands at funny angles and make funny noises with my fellow studs, I would probably frag whatever SOB was trying to prevent me from doing it.


----------

